# woodsmith shop dvd's



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am enticed by the woodsmith shop dvd's. I get their magazines and really like them. 
I am broke and cant afford to buy their dvd sets, so I was wondering if anyone on here had any of the seasons and would be willing to loan them to me for a couple of weeks. I would pay your for your shipping costs and then ship them back to you when done.
I know its a long shot, just thought I'd try....netflix doesnt have them.  And we dont have cable either.
Thanks


----------

